# Utility A, a better day!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! That's the best feeling, knowing your pal tried her heart out for you.

Glove 3 is our worst glove. At our last trial, Conner didn't pivot at all, just kept staring straight ahead at something! Of course we got glove 3 again that afternoon (2 trial day), so that time I planned ahead and set him up just slightly behind heel position, so when I turned I was blocking his view and he gave me a beautiful pivot.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Bay Beams*

Good for you for seeing the glass as 7/8 full. It's good to read about a handler who's still proud of their ring partner who has just NQ'ed. I was showing my novice A dog in open A. We had our first two legs with dog world scores. Working on our third leg my dog was brilliant. Got to the broad jump, I was waiting for the judge to give me the command. It seemed to take a long time. I took my eyes off my girl for a nano second to look at the judge. When I turned back to my ring partner she anticipated, did a perfect broad jump front and finish. We, me, had just blown a 198 1/2 and a dog world. Handler error! I couldn't have been more proud of my girl. The obedience gods took mercy on us the second day of the trial with our CDX and first HIT. Keep at it. Good luck in your next trial. Go work on your pivots. Utility A , Futility A is the hardest class of all.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like you both did great


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like you two had a great time today. Well Done!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

So very glad to hear things went so well. Sorry about glove #3 but wow what a great feeling huh? She is well enough to show in what seems like a very short time. Keep on smiling! Congrats!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations, that's great! I always say there are 2 types of NQ's....the type you come out of the ring feeling like you didn't even belong there, and the type you just had....where you come out feeling great, the dog did a fantastic job, but one little error was made. The second kind are the good kind!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> So very glad to hear things went so well. Sorry about glove #3 but wow what a great feeling huh? She is well enough to show in what seems like a very short time. Keep on smiling! Congrats!


 Baylee has made great physical progress. I coordinate her acupuncture and physical therapy treatments with her showing so she gets treatment the day before the show. I also reduced her training sessions from 4 days to one day to reduce the stress on her spine and elbows and do tiny bits throughout the week. She just can't do anything with quick movements like the glove retrieve, jumping, or go outs more than once a week.
She continues with her strenthening and stretching exercises daily. 
With the treatment program she is like a different dog and I can tell she is more comfortable and has more strength. She is enjoying her activities again. Baylee is an example of where "less is more".
I am looking forward to seeing how she does this weekend!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! You positive attitude will keep you and your dog happy and having fun


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that Baylee did so well. 

You've worked miracles with both Baylee and Beau and I'm so very happy for your success. You both 'qualified' in my book!!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like you are quite a team! What is utility A ? What exercises do you have to do? Where do you begin your training - is there just a utility class and you start at A or.... I know nothing about it but it sounds really interesting! I would love to hear more!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

So glad Baylee did so well-Congrats to Bailee and you!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

We are gearing up to try again this Saturday. I hope the 100 degree weather ends before then. Baylee and heat just don't mix. It has been hard for me to limit my training but I learned my lesson a few weeks ago when Baylee's back had a flare up.
Oh I am so excited to show again...this is just way too fun!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sure you will do great! I heard on the news it is supposed to drop 10 degrees on Friday, but who knows. Darn this weird weather!


----------

